

Has Ubuntu Become a Better Windows than Windows? - EwanG
http://a1.blogspot.com/2012/04/has-ubuntu-become-better-windows-than.html

======
jimjam
I'd say not.

Got ubuntu 11.1 on Friday and it was a beautiful 30 minutes of linux bliss and
excitement.

However, wouldn't update when I installed chrome and lost features when I
installed graphics drivers. Oh and Random Freezes. Didn't shutdown properly on
Saturday night and then it wouldn't boot on Sunday morning. Painful.

~~~
EwanG
Interesting. Of all the problems I've ever had with Linux, those don't sound
like any I've generally encountered. I'd be tempted to suggest trying out the
12.04 beta (which is what I wrote about) since the Kernel it's on is one of
the more stable that has come out.

~~~
jimjam
It does sound tempting.

------
fleitz
The answer is no. Until anyone here gets a call from their mom asking how to
play a 10 bit encoded 1080p MKV file and it can't be solved by downloading VLC
/ MPC the answer will be no.

Even if it did become a huge issue MSFT would simply bundle the codecs into
the next Windows update.

------
Radzell
Simple answer is no until there is no need to ever pull out a command line the
typical none college grad, non-techie person isn't going to us it. Windows has
the perfect balance of stupid simple and cheap price that makes it a standard
in personal computing.

~~~
slurgfest
However, there is no need to 'pull out a command line' on Ubuntu.

The mere possibility of using a terminal does not in any way force anyone to
use it. If that were true, we'd judge Windows as being too hard because
newbies don't understand PowerShell.

------
hjhjhj
2012\. Why are we talking about operating systems?

~~~
klez
Because, like it or not, not everybody is doing everything via web.

